# Items stolen at dubai customs



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

I had ordered supplements from USA as I found them over prices here.
When I reached the post office, the box had a Dubai Customs Inspection tape around it, which is very normal.
I took the box and didn’t open it in the post office. However when I opened the box in my car, the most expensive supplements was missing. I went back to the Post Office and asked them if they had taken something out considering it a ban item. 
Well, they all told me that if it had been a banned item, they would have called me first before handing it over to me with an official letter of action.
Long story short, it was stolen when an inspection was done at the customs and my mistake was that I had stepped out of the post office and didn’t check the box in front of them.

I have lost almost USD300 worth of supplements + FedEx charges.

I would suggest everyone to check the items inside the post office before leaving


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How can you be absolutely certain that the item was taken by someone at Customs?

Be careful as libel and slander are serious offences in the UAE,


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> How can you be absolutely certain that the item was taken by someone at Customs?
> 
> Be careful as libel and slander are serious offences in the UAE,




That what I was told by the Post Office personnel. Because to them if anything was a ban item that needed to be removed, they would issue a document and give it to the receiver. Which I never did.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CRUISE CONTROL said:


> That what I was told by the Post Office personnel. Because to them if anything was a ban item that needed to be removed, they would issue a document and give it to the receiver. Which I never did.


That is heresay, not evidence. It could have been taken by someone else whilst in transit.

Be careful when making unsubstantiated allegations in the UAE.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

CRUISE CONTROL said:


> I had ordered supplements from USA as I found them over prices here.
> When I reached the post office, the box had a Dubai Customs Inspection tape around it, which is very normal.
> I took the box and didn’t open it in the post office. However when I opened the box in my car, the most expensive supplements was missing. I went back to the Post Office and asked them if they had taken something out considering it a ban item.
> Well, they all told me that if it had been a banned item, they would have called me first before handing it over to me with an official letter of action.
> ...


File a case with dubai police... they will investigate.... if dubai custom opens the box they generally seal it with red colour melted stamp...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you do file your police report (which I recommend not doing), DO NOT blame or point a finger at customs - as this will probably land you in jail for, as Elphaba said, slander and/or libel.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

we've been shipping stuff over for years and the first thing we learned, its always a gamble, even if its something simple like clothes or shoes, theres always a chance it wont get here at all. 300 dollars seems a lot for supplements especially since you were trying to save money, and at that stage maybe insurance or something should have been purchased. But my point is, we cant track it door to door so there is absolutely no certainty what happened. I've had stuff lost and opened in transit, even when it was send from the same country.


----------

